

The Rise And Fall Of Yahoo: The Infographic - rblion
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/19/the-rise-and-fall-of-yahoo-the-infographic/

======
alanh
Factually incorrect:

“In April 1999, Yahoo! acquired the company for $5.7 billion in stock.”
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadcast.com>

The infographic reports this as $5.7 _million_ which would not be such a huge
deal, really.

~~~
benologist
Pretty sure this is one of those 'spam' infographics anyway, the goal isn't to
be correct it's to generate links and traffic for focus.com, a Q&A site that
must be feeling left out with all the fluff pieces/mentions Quora gets (and
probably soon hipster, the latest company to invent forums).

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/d7e24/my_job_was_to_ga...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/d7e24/my_job_was_to_game_digg_using_infographics_voting/)

~~~
drgath
This isn't even an infographic. It's just a timeline.

~~~
skinnymuch
It doesn't stick too strongly to time. Around 1999/2000 they have a "other
purchases" text spot. For acquired companies it includes Flickr and Delicious
along with what seems to be companies acquired around the bubble and early
decade.

It would make more sense to separate out purchases done during the bubble with
stuff like Flickr.

It also doesn't mention Inktomi or Overture.

------
zitterbewegung
The infographic mainly does subjective value judgements and no real data is
presented? I was expecting something a little bit more substantial....

~~~
rblion
It's really a historic overview told from the perspective of the ultimate band
wagoner...a TechCrunch blogger.

------
rgrove
It's pretty easy to make any company look terrible when you selectively list
mostly bad things about its history interspersed with good things about its
competitors.

~~~
rblion
History is written by the winners and their blind (for the most part)
followers.

------
zandorg
Nothing about Overture, nothing about shutting down Yahoo Auctions. Not a very
good article.

------
name
ok an other foolish article from TC just for the heck of writing about Y!.

